
Australia is going to ban unvaccinated children from attending childcare centers - iamkarlson
http://gizmodo.com/should-unvaccinated-kids-be-banned-from-daycare-1793230611
======
flukus
Let's just get this out of the way because it comes up every time, herd
immunity
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herd_immunity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herd_immunity)).
If it was just a personal choice I'd be more than happy to see your kids drop
dead because they aren't vaccinated, but it's not just your kids, if you don't
vaccinate you're harming other kids, including future generations.

~~~
sdwisely
exactly. As an Australian living in an area with many recent measles outbreaks
in schools that doctors blame anti-vacination campaigners for (admittedly
there is not enough research at this point to conclusively blame this solely)
I'm all for this.

Our area also has a very large elderly population that are being put at risk
because of this.

------
jaimex2
Should mention as well that if you don't vaccinate your kids here in Australia
you also lose all government child support entitlements.

~~~
iamkarlson
do u have any proofs?

~~~
tony-allan
[https://www.dss.gov.au/our-responsibilities/families-and-
chi...](https://www.dss.gov.au/our-responsibilities/families-and-
children/benefits-payments/strengthening-immunisation-for-young-children)

~~~
jaimex2
Thanks, best bloody thing our government has done in ages.

